# red tattler lids



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi, I don't think I've posted here before but I am getting back into canning after a long break.
I just wanted to ask if anyone had seen the red tattler lids that the company is thinking about making a limited supply of for Christmas. I saw it on Facebook and they are pretty cute.
I haven't pulled the trigger on getting any of the reuseable lids yet, but the red ones sure make me want them.
What do you think?


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

I saw the post on Facebook. Like the idea of red, but dang, I just bought a bulk order of regular lids...wish I'd known they were coming out with colored lids, I'd have waited just to get some red ones. I just don't think I'll buy them NOW...if they are still available later, then I might get some. And, who knows, maybe they will come out with other colors!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I think they are beautiful....but I still stay with my oldies but goodies....I might use them for dry canned goods, to make the jars look pretty, but at some point they have to wear out...


----------



## JulieBaby (Jul 27, 2010)

They're adorable! I saw them on FB, too, and same thing -- I haven't bitten the bullet and bought any yet, but the red makes them even more tantalizing. I guess they know their market!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I know this is a really old thread but.... they have green lids now. Just got some. I hope they have the red ones again. Missed out on those.


----------

